
Sourcing a 3d Printer - ph0rque
http://blog.reprap.org/2011/04/sourcing-3d-printer.html
======
sambeau
The most exciting news from this project is that it has gone from costing
$3000+ to just $400 in 3 years.

If they keep innovating at that rate we could see some seriously useful kit in
a few year's time.

~~~
rcamera
Actually, the most exciting news from the project is that it has gone from a
prototype with poor printing quality to a 3d printer of a great quality to its
low cost. Not to mention that it has also inspired dozens of other printers
design, including comercial ones like the Makerbot, and can easily be modified
to support a lot more printing materials than just thermoplastics (you can
even use it to print electronic circuits or food!). In the end, if you know
what you are doing, with a couple of these you can print models as good as the
ones from the expensive comercial printers.

